# What order should I buy these tools in?



## vincent52100 (May 17, 2021)

I have a list of tools I’d like to buy. This is a just because list (just because I want them) Be nice to buy them all at once but not gonna happen. I have a Grizzly G0768 and a G0704. The list is:
QCTP for the lathe. 
ER40 collet set and chucks for both
Rotary table with indexing plates, Chuck, Tail piece, clamp kit
Thanks


----------



## macardoso (May 17, 2021)

QCTP and a decent 3 & 4 jaw chuck for the lathe
Then maybe the ER40 set?
Rotary Table is expensive and most work can be done without one using much cheaper stuff like collet blocks. That being said, if you need it, you need it.

I'm personally a fan of 5C collets for the lathe and 5C collet blocks on the mill. Used them all the time at school but never ponied up the money for my own set yet.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 17, 2021)

I'll second the ER40 chucks for both lathe and mill, unless you're a real workaholic you wont need two full sets. I have one (incomplete) set use it on both. I bought one or two colletls at a time, as I needed them. one day delivery from McMaster/Carr, I can wait a day....Also have hex and square blocks, ER40.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 17, 2021)

Grizzly has a special program for when you are spending more than $5,000 in a single order. Ask customer service about this--it will save you some money.

Do NOT get the Grizzly collet tooling that looks like ER-40--it is not ER-40 but something else closely resembling ER-40. I got my replacement real ER-40 chucks and collets from somewhere I forgot. The R8 mill collet holder measured out small than one can read on the dial indicator, the MT5 lathe collet has a single position where its runout is down under 0.000,3. I also got the kit with 25 collets in a case. The R8 collet holder was about $40 and 25 collets under $200.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 17, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> I have a list of tools I’d like to buy. This is a just because list (just because I want them) Be nice to buy them all at once but not gonna happen. I have a Grizzly G0768 and a G0704. The list is:
> QCTP for the lathe.
> ER40 collet set and chucks for both
> Rotary table with indexing plates, Chuck, Tail piece, clamp kit
> Thanks


I think you have them in the right order already.
I bought a ER40 set tru chuck from Shars last year and am very happy with it.  You might look at those.


----------



## westerner (May 17, 2021)

This is fun. A member posts "what tools should I buy"? Let the games begin!

I have a set of 5C collets, with the blocks for the mill, and the chuck for the lathe. They get used "maybe" on 1/4 of the jobs, but probably less.
The QCTP gets a workout EVERY time the lathe fires up, regardless of the workholding fixture on the spindle

The 5C setup makes you buy more collets due to their individual lack of range. If I were to buy in again, I would go for an ER setup. 

A buddy just bought a rotary table, and has had so much fun I cannot hide my envy. 
Still not on the top of my list.

Fear not, we will always be here to help you spend the kid's inheritance


----------



## vincent52100 (May 17, 2021)

It is fun spending money on tools. Especially when it’s a hobby!


----------



## gr8legs (May 18, 2021)

vincent52100 said:


> It is fun spending money on tools. Especially when it’s a hobby!



And someone else's money!


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2021)

Rotary tables are _very _expensive, so take your time deciding on that item.   
Be wary of the import collets and chucks, there's some real junk out there.  I like to buy from Little Machine Shop, they are good about taking things back if there is a problem
-Mark


----------



## Ischgl99 (May 18, 2021)

I would definitely get the QCTP first.  Since this is for a hobby, you can skip buying a collet set and buy as you need them since the sets are not much cheaper than buying individual, unless you know you will use most of the range right away, or you can’t wait when you need a size you don’t have.    This will free up money for other tools or tool holders you will need and not spent on something sitting unused in your drawer.


----------



## Shotgun (May 18, 2021)

See, the problem here is that you don't buy a tool.  You buy the first branch on a tree of tools.

Take the QCTP.  Somewhere between $60 and $600, depending on size and if you're comfortable around Chinesium or not.

The QTCP begets the need to buy tool holders.  Which begets the need to buy tools.  Which begets the need to buy indexable bits. <sigh> And, I don't even get into knurler, cut-off tools and boring bars.  It is almost as bad as reading Genesis 11.


----------



## vincent52100 (May 18, 2021)

gr8legs said:


> And someone else's money!


For sure! I think I’ll start with the Qctp.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 18, 2021)

Good choice.  Now you need to decide which one.   This boils down to USA made (expensive) or Chinese
(Less expensive.)  There are a number of threads on this topic, but I will assume you want to save some $$$.

I've had good results with the Chinese tool holders from All Industrial, which sells their stuff on eBay.  Quality
is good and the prices are very good as well:








						AXA WEDGE TOOL POST UP TO 12" CNC SWING LATHE QUICK CHANGE HOLDER (250-111) 647829667672 | eBay
					

Fully interchangeable with Aloris, Dorian, Phase II, Yuasa, and most other manufacturer components (AXA series only). Quickly and easily installed on an engine, bench, or turret lathe for a wide range of operations.



					www.ebay.com
				







__





						Machine Shop Supplies & Industrial Tools | All Industrial Tool Supply
					

We distribute top-quality industrial tools and machine shop supplies at the best prices. View our collection of CNC machinist supplies and tooling packages.




					allindustrial.com


----------



## macardoso (May 18, 2021)

I like All Industrial and Shars.

You pay a bit more for Shars, but the quality has been good and their customer service will help with any issues you find.


----------



## BGHansen (May 18, 2021)

+8 at least from the comments above about getting the QCTP first.  You are going to change tools a lot more in a lathe than you will end mills, drills, etc. in your mill.  I've been very happy with the QCTP that came with my Grizzly G0709 (piston style) and a wedge style from All Industrial Tool.  Mine are BXA sizes, most of my tool holders are from CDCOTools.com.  You'll see comments about the set screws being garbage, but I've not had a problem with any of the 60+ QC tool holders from CDCO.

For tool holders with carbide inserts, I've had very good luck with eBay seller "zimi-hk".  Shipping is usually 3 weeks or less.

By the way, if you get the QCTP first, you'll likely have to machine a nut blank to size for the compound on your lathe.  QCTPs are common above the compound, but below the compound the T-slot for the nut is different depending on the lathe manufacturer.  Typically it's pretty basic mill work.  Measure the T-slot on the compound and cut a couple of rabbets in the supplied nut plate.  Make sure that the top surface of the T-nut does not extend above the surface of the compound, leave 0.005-0.010" clearance.

Bruce


----------



## rjs44032 (May 18, 2021)

I would recommend the QCTP first. Also buy as many holders as you can afford. It will immediately save time. But you will find that having dedicated holders for most common turning and boring jobs will save even more. 

I use 5C collets for the lathe, in collet blocks, in grinding spin fixtures and milling index fixtures. I have a full set of 64ths collets and some square and hex. Also special adapters 5c to BS or MT, expanding etc. etc. The big mistake I made was not buying a full set of round collets in one shot. Over time, I spent much more than I would have if I had paid for the full set. Lessons learned. 

As for the ER collets, I'm conflicted. I disagree that ER collets replace 5C. For one thing, I don't think you can feed bar stock through them. But I will concede the clamping range for ER exceeds 5C. I think of them as better milling cutter holders than for use on lathes and fixturing. I have considered buying them for my M-Head BP. But haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I agree with what others have said about the rotary table. I have never used one. Although I have had a couple of times when it would have been nice. Still haven't found the need to pull the trigger on one yet. I could always find another way or borrow one from a buddy if the need arose. 

Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. 

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## mikey (May 18, 2021)

rjs44032 said:


> As for the ER collets, I'm conflicted. I disagree that ER collets replace 5C. For one thing, I don't think you can feed bar stock through them. But I will concede the clamping range for ER exceeds 5C. I think of them as better milling cutter holders than for use on lathes and fixturing. I have considered buying them for my M-Head BP. But haven't pulled the trigger yet.



You can, indeed, pass stock through an ER collet. It is one of the key features of an ER chuck/collet system when used on the lathe. You are right in that the ER collet system was intended to be a tool holding system, not work holding. However, they are quite accurate when used with accurately turned or ground stock, which is when you really want to use them. They also grab threaded stock without damaging the threads. A full set of import ER collets is reasonably cheap, as are the chucks that are now available to hold them. If cost is a concern, the ER system is far cheaper than 5C. If the work is long enough to reach into the collet by 3/4 of its length then the ER collet should also be more accurate and rigid. 

I think an ER chuck on a lathe has limited utility. A 4 jaw is potentially more accurate. Where ER chucks excel is when holding accurately turned or threaded stock for second operations. For that matter, in a hobby shop where we usually work with stock that we have at hand and that may or may not be nominal, I don't find the 5C system all that useful, either. A 3 jaw is faster for me, a 4 jaw is more accurate.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 19, 2021)

I installed an ER 40 set-tru chuck on my Logan about 6 months ago, and I could not be happier.  While a 4 jaw
chuck may be ultimately more accurate, that doesn't mean that that level of accuracy is required for every job,
and with the set-tru chuck, my set up is very good.  I'm finding that I use it a great deal, and of course if I need 
the 4-jaw, it's still available.


----------



## vincent52100 (May 19, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for all the comments! A wealth of information too. I’m ordering my qctp Friday


----------



## Illinoyance (May 21, 2021)

When you buy a RT don't go too small.  You need enough space on the top to accommodate clamps.


----------

